# Maumee Whitebass??



## midoh39

I am thinking of heading up there this weekend do to boredom to see if I can get into some white bass. Is it worth trying yet?


----------



## 419deerhunter

Seen a guy last friday with a stringer full not sure how long he was fishing to catch that many though


----------



## mlayers

I am thinking about doing the same thing 
Saturday.


----------



## Jin

Just make sure you fish at the right place. Also seen guys threw minnows in dead water for hours and caught nothing.


----------



## midoh39

Alright thanks, I'm gonna fish small floaters with small tails and try some 1/16 jigs too


----------



## CatchBigFish84

Anyone care to share a couple good spots I can have some fun with white bass ?

What kind of bait and presentation is best ?


Thanks :F


----------



## BFG

Single leadhead in 1/16th oz. right now. Water is low. 

I've had really good success with a popping cork about 18" in front of a white or yellow maribou jig as well. It is a lot of work though...lol But, the popping cork works great for kids, as it keeps them from getting hung up all the time, makes casting the light jigs a heck of a lot easier, and it helps them to know when they have a strike. My kids basically just cast it out and retrieve it, but as their fishing skill level has increased, they are learning to pop the cork on occasion and it does trigger strikes. 

Otherwise, you can fish shiners on the bottom or drift them under a float. Shiners typically out-fish jigs when the bite is tough (i.e. post cold front). When the fish are in the river in good numbers, shiners are not needed.


----------



## CatchBigFish84

Thanks for the info BFG 

Is in front of the fort (where all the guys line up for walleye) a good spot ?

What size hook and whats the best way to hook a shiner when drifting under a float ?


----------



## Redhunter1012

I was fishing with 1/4 and 3/8 oz leadheads last night and musta caught 20 in a few hours while fishing for walleye. One was a fish ohio and the rest for the most part were really nice 12"-14"


----------



## midoh39

Thanks guys, hopefully its a good weekend


----------



## midoh39

Any thoughts on if its going to be bad tommorrow? This little system has already ruined my weekend enough so far, hoping it doesn't ruin tommorrow


----------



## mchdesandro

The rain can only help by bringing the water up and letting more fish in......... I will be out there tomorrow........good luck fishing!:b


----------



## savage270

I was out today, got 30-ish in 3 hours and yesterday I got 31 in 3 hours. About 75% of them were on the smaller side and all but one were males. Throw a 1/16-1/8 lead head with a 2-3 inch grub in pearl or anything with glitter in it. If you nick the bottom youll more then likely get the larger bass. I got lucky and got 2 walleyes in the process. If you fish bluegrass just find any area with current against a still area and you'll hook up. If you park at the playground and walk straight back then upriver about 100 yards you'll be in the best spot.


----------



## midoh39

Slow day. We didnt get many at all, but we did get a bonus walleye. Got to the river at 9 and from what I heard by then it was to late. I had fish on alot in the first 1/2 hr. caught 7 white bass then it shut off. My mom later in the day got a walleye. Best part of the day is that my new St.Croix broke in half


----------



## Jin

midoh39 said:


> Slow day. We didnt get many at all, but we did get a bonus walleye. Got to the river at 9 and from what I heard by then it was to late. I had fish on alot in the first 1/2 hr. caught 7 white bass then it shut off. My mom later in the day got a walleye. Best part of the day is that my new St.Croix broke in half


Me and two friends fished the island from 7 am to 11ish. Caught around 2 dozen white bass combined. Most of the fish are caught in the first 2 hours. Saw a lot of guys fishing worms on the bottom. They caught decent number of white perch. Heard the fishing on perrysburg side is better.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

You can send your rod to them and upgrade to any rod for 50 bucks. That is what I recommend you do...


----------



## midoh39

even if I bought it at gander?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

It's still a St.Croix isn't it... They'll fix it and resale it.


----------



## backagainbaha

midoh39 said:


> even if I bought it at gander?


I wil confirm ST. Croix will replace it- go to there website and there are directions.

Fenwick will also take care of you in the same manner.


----------



## midoh39

Alright thanks guys! I saw looked it up on their website. I will be back up next weekend saturday and sunday me and two of my friends are going to camp at buttonwood and fish.


----------



## midoh39

On a side note, celebrating the rule change what are some different lures we should try besides the double jig combo and Carolina rigs?


----------



## Flathead76

Rooster tails


----------



## Jin

midoh39 said:


> On a side note, celebrating the rule change what are some different lures we should try besides the double jig combo and Carolina rigs?


You can use inline spinners now......


----------



## Flathead76

Starting may 1st you can.


----------



## Jin

Flathead76 said:


> Starting may 1st you can.


Yes, thats What I meant. and walleye limits become 6 now. but after may 1,I only got my limits three times, have to throw back a lot of white bass in the progress, unless you get a super long stringer.


----------



## savage270

Got 4 Fish Ohio's from 5-7 this evening... White Rooster tails and anything with a blade are key! Kept about 40 others all 14-15 inchers, threw back about 20 or so others that were "small" 13 inches and less  they're in thick! Almost every cast!


----------



## mchdesandro

yes they are in thick...me my wife and 2 friends used bobber and minnow and in 6hrs we got about 80


----------



## Flathead76

Yesterday I caught one that was 17.5 inches long and wieghed 2 pounds 6 ounces. My biggest ever. I was fishing two 1/16 ounces jigs. Chartreuse or white tails worked best.


----------



## midoh39

Hopefully it stays good through the weekend, I just went to Gander and reloaded. We are going to probably get shiners up there saturday afternoon. We are going to fish buttonwood both days


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

PM me your number if you are coming up for sure and want to. I should come down, I haven't done the whitebass thing since I been here. Might go today for S&Gs if it's not raining... UFC on saturday night, but past that, I don't have a ton to accomplish this weekend...


----------



## sykessta

great stuff guys, im plannin on goin for the white bass sunday hopefully ill get alot i know ill get at least a few i mean the white bass just hit those things like nobodys buisseness but yea i hope i get alot


----------



## josephi88

Fished Buttonwood on shore from about 8-1 Friday. Caught a fish my first two casts and stayed pretty steady, but it got pretty slow the last hour or two. Probably caught about 20 nice sized white bass. Mostly around 13-14in. One or two might have been 15in. Caught most of them on 1/8 oz. chartreuse jig and caught a few on rooster tails. I saw 3-4 longnose gar going up for air while I was fishing. Never tried catching gar before, how would I go about doing that if I run into one again?

O and I released them, so there's still some in there.


----------



## 419deerhunter

josephi88 said:


> Fished Buttonwood on shore from about 8-1 Friday. Caught a fish my first two casts and stayed pretty steady, but it got pretty slow the last hour or two. Probably caught about 20 nice sized white bass. Mostly around 13-14in. One or two might have been 15in. Caught most of them on 1/8 oz. chartreuse jig and caught a few on rooster tails. I saw 3-4 longnose gar going up for air while I was fishing. Never tried catching gar before, how would I go about doing that if I run into one again?
> 
> O and I released them, so there's still some in there.


Fished blugrass tonight and seen 2 gar as well wish I would of had my bow with me


----------



## Jin

Ohio free fishing weekend....got my favorite spot around 7:30am, but it's apparently too late, 6 people standing there....all of sudden didn't feel like fishing with such a big crowds and decided to just watch em.. guys on the bank were catching fish and swearing each other every time their lines were tangled. Saw several Christmas tree size stringers when I left. 

Stopped by several accesses after diner, trash, dead minnows were everywhere.


----------



## fontinalis

I got 25 whites, and 3 smallmouth on the fly rod today, didn't see a single angler within 500' of me. I was a bit shocked to have that much river to myself.


----------



## Jin

fontinalis said:


> I got 25 whites, and 3 smallmouth on the fly rod today, didn't see a single angler within 500' of me. I was a bit shocked to have that much river to myself.


Three smallies...Great for you.

My friend didn't take his wader today...So we were not able to fish in the river...

Bank fishing was the only option we had.


----------



## jhammer

fontinalis said:


> I got 25 whites, and 3 smallmouth on the fly rod today, didn't see a single angler within 500' of me. I was a bit shocked to have that much river to myself.


Wish I was there! I'm heading up Wednesday with my fly rod!


----------



## midoh39

So thats why it was so busy!!! We couldnt even get a camping site at buttonwood so we literally put 10 dollars in the box and put up out tent passed all of the campsites. As for the fishing we had a great time and we stayed away from the crowds. I was really happy my friends enjoyed themselves since they hardly ever fish. Maybe try to take the girlfriend up some time haha


----------



## BFG

> Wish I was there! I'm heading up Wednesday with my fly rod


LOTS of rain here this morning...predictor has it going up more than 4' by Wednesday...


----------



## jhammer

BFG said:


> LOTS of rain here this morning...predictor has it going up more than 4' by Wednesday...


Thanks for the heads up! I think I'm going to wait a few days to go up there now lol!


----------



## BFG

Check that...they updated and now only have it going to 582 or so...but it'll be dirty as hell.

Should be enough to get the main run into the river. The next couple weeks should be off the hook good as long as we don't get flooded out like last year.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

josephi88 said:


> Go up to Wiers Rapids this summer. The place is lousy with them. Some big ones.
> Tough to get a hook in them They'll hit inline spinners.Ive seen stories about using topwater lures made out of frayed yellow rope with no hooks. The rope snags in their teeth. Dont know how they attach it to the line though. You'de have to experiment.


----------



## jhammer

DeathFromAbove said:


> Go up to Wiers Rapids this summer. The place is lousy with them. Some big ones.
> Tough to get a hook in them They'll hit inline spinners.Ive seen stories about using topwater lures made out of frayed yellow rope with no hooks. The rope snags in their teeth. Dont know how they attach it to the line though. You'de have to experiment.


I use a fly rod and make "rope flies" and get them all day long in August at Independence Dam. They're not too bad to get off the "hook" and it's a fun way to kill a hot day when nothing much else is interested in biting.


----------



## don1fish

I'd be interested in knowing how you make those "rope flies"; type of rope, length of the flies, how to attach it to your line, etc.
I am out in the river all summer and see lots of gar. You can sometimes get them to bite on a worm or minnow or some artificials, but its next to impossible to hook them with that bony mouth.


----------



## BradS

don1fish said:


> I'd be interested in knowing how you make those "rope flies"; type of rope, length of the flies, how to attach it to your line, etc.
> I am out in the river all summer and see lots of gar. You can sometimes get them to bite on a worm or minnow or some artificials, but its next to impossible to hook them with that bony mouth.


http://www.flyfishohio.com/heat_wave_flyfishing.htm

http://www.flyfishga.com/gar.htm

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=120780

Brad


----------



## pappasmurf

What kind of shape is the maumee in? The sandusky is a mess. How is the white bass fishing?


----------



## Luda024

Go to maumeetackle.net click river report... Its updated daily


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1mecheng

5/19 Saturday morning report:
Fished from 6:30 - 8:45 am on Bluegrass Island.
Water was clear and low. Air temp 52F, water temp 60F.
Managed 20 fish in a little over 2 hours. 18 Nice sized white bass, 1 walleye smolt (snagged), and 1 small 12" channel cat.
I was throwing white spinners into the ends of small riffles that feed deeper pools.
Crowds were pretty small. It was a nice day all around.

Dan


----------



## NateTessler13

419deerhunter said:


> Fished blugrass tonight and seen 2 gar as well wish I would of had my bow with me


Sorry to stray off topic, but I've always wondered this: What's the allure of bowfishing?

I mean, it seems that you shoot the fish, play it for a bit, and then return it to the water with what appears to be a mortal wound...I don't get it. Could someone fill me in?


----------



## Jin

caught 12 good sized wb Saturday. no female. less than half of them were milking. It seems like the peak has passed. To me the warmer spring did change the walleye and white bass migration pattern.


----------



## Jigging Jim

NateTessler13 said:


> Sorry to stray off topic, but I've always wondered this: What's the allure of bowfishing?
> 
> I mean, it seems that you shoot the fish, play it for a bit, and then return it to the water with what appears to be a mortal wound...I don't get it. Could someone fill me in?


 The Fish that are shot with an arrow are pulled in and kept. They are not released.


----------



## 1mecheng

@Jin ... I too noticed that only about 1/4 of the fish I caught were milking. I didn't catch any females.
I agree that we are in the waning stages of the run.

Dan


----------



## Luda024

Went to bluegrass island today water is low, but fishing was still good caught plenty of white bass and a couple rock bass too using a rooster tail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Nate, no fish are released that I've ever seen. And if you make a perfect shot, there is no fight... The best shots I've ever made, they turn belly up... To me, it's the most fun I've ever had... I shoot instinct and it's a blast when you make a perfect 20yd shot... I love love love bow fishing... Straight blast.


----------

